# De ahí me saca mi mujer con una mula que le dé al papa



## arthurlee

Ciao di nuovo a tutti...

Stavolta sono alle prese con una frase che mi sembra davvero insensata. Si tratta di un dialogo tra due "alter ego" dell'autore, e compare tra due citazioni di encicliche pontificie del XVI secolo:

–¡Eureka, compadre! Ya sé qué quiere decir «encíclica».
–¿Qué?
–Mierda de papa.
–Se va a ir al infierno sin pasar por el purgatorio por boquisucio.
–¡Que me vaya! *De ahí me saca mi mujer con una mula que le dé al papa*.


Davvero non ho idea di cosa significhi, visto che né prima né dopo nel testo si fa mai riferimento a muli né a mogli/donne... Che si tratti per caso di un oscuro modo di dire? 

Ho tentato di tradurre 
“E anche se fosse? *Tanto mi ci tira fuori mia moglie col mulo che regalo (avrà/avrò/ho/ha regalato?) al papa*”???

In particolare non capisco quel _subjuntivo_...

Qualcuno ha qualche idea?


----------



## Agró

Me parece que quien hace o hará el regalo/óbolo es la mujer, para sacarlo del purgatorio, y es por tanto tercera persona (_ella dé_).

La razón de que aparezca el subjuntivo:

...*basta con que* mi mujer le dé una mula al papa para lograr sacarme de ahí.


----------



## arthurlee

Ma naturalmente! Si tratta di un'allusione beffarda alle indulgenze... devo decisamente fare una pausa  
Quindi il concetto è "_Basta che mia moglie regali un mulo al papa e mi ci tira fuori!_", perfetto. Grazie mille


----------



## flljob

Tal vez mula es lo que en México se llama mordida. La simonía, pues.

Saludos


----------



## arthurlee

flljob said:


> Tal vez mula es lo que en México se llama mordida. La simonía, pues.
> 
> Saludos


¡Eso es! El que escribe es colombiano pero lleva viviendo en México desde hace muchos años. Habida cuenta del estilo me parece que "bustarella" o "mazzetta" va bastante bien.


----------



## flljob

Pero recuerda que solo es una posibilidad. Tal vez un colombiano nos ayudaría confirmar que mula es lo mismo que soborno.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Creo que se refiere a que su mujer con ofrecerse sexualmente al papa (a cuatro patas, como una mula) le puede lograr la salvación, ya que el papa de Roma es Pedro el que tiene las llaves que abren y cierran las puertas del paraíso católico.
El tono burdo del texto facilita esta interpretación. los nombres de animales, jaca, potra, mula, perra, etc. para denominar mujeres en relación con el acto sexual, es una catacresis habitual en español (y en muchas más lenguas). La postura a cuatro patas y por detrás es la imagen que origina el cambio semántico. Ni que decir tiene que todo esto pertenece a un registro muy vulgar de la lengua.
Un saludo.


----------



## arthurlee

XiaoRoel said:


> Creo que se refiere a que su mujer con ofrecerse sexualmente al papa (a cuatro patas, como una mula) le puede lograr la salvación


Quest'interpretazione è ancora più convincente! "_Basta che mia moglie *la dia* al papa e mi ci fa uscire!_" sarebbe molto appropriato, considerando lo stile dell'autore.

("_darla_" = volgare per "_concedersi sessualmente_" - nel caso di una donna, naturalmente)


----------



## lospazio

arthurlee said:


> Quest'interpretazione è ancora più convincente! "_Basta che mia moglie *la dia* al papa e mi ci fa uscire!_" sarebbe molto appropriato, considerando lo stile dell'autore.
> 
> ("_darla_" = volgare per "_concedersi sessualmente_" - nel caso di una donna, naturalmente)



No creo, si tenemos en cuenta que en el párrafo anterior acababa de decir que León X era pederasta...


----------



## arthurlee

lospazio said:


> No creo, si tenemos en cuenta que en el párrafo anterior acababa de decir que León X era pederasta...


Sì, ma Leone X è il papa della bolla che viene citata (Cum postquam, 1518), mentre i due personaggi (immaginari) che parlano appartengono al mondo contemporaneo. Quindi il papa cui si riferiscono è "il papa che c'è oggi" (non necessariamente Ratzinger: il testo funzionerà anche tra cinquant'anni)... 

È complicato, lo so


----------



## lospazio

Comunque mi sembra più appropriata l'interpretazione del tuo post #3.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Si era pederasta el tal papa, la postura de cuatro patas con coito anal sería todavía más apropiada como contestación.


----------



## Geviert

Mah. "darla" non funziona in spagnolo come in italiano. Il mitico "me la dai, cara" non esiste in spagnolo.  *Con una mula que le dé al papa* può avere anche un senso più veniale (que le dé patadas al papa). Come siete arrivati alle bustarelle e mazzette, me lo dovete spiegare, raga.


----------



## arthurlee

Ok, quindi niente bustarelle né offerte sessuali... che delusione! 

Si tratta proprio di un mulo, allora? (vedi post #3)


----------



## Geviert

Ma cosa risponde l'amico dopo? Magari aiuta. (Poi è una mula, non un mulo).


----------



## arthurlee

Geviert said:


> Ma cosa risponde l'amico dopo? Magari aiuta. (Poi è una mula, non un mulo).


Purtroppo il dialogo finisce lì.  Non ci sono sviluppi successivi: si tratta solo di un dialogo immaginario tra due "alter ego" dell'autore, e compare tra due citazioni di encicliche e/o bolle papali:

"Y ahora sí llegamos a León X, el papa que desencadenó la Reforma. Todavía un año después de que Lutero clavara sus noventa y cinco tesis en el pórtico de la iglesia del castillo de Wittenberg, ese papa frívolo y pederasta que cabalgaba de lado como mujer a causa de una úlcera anal ganada en batallas amorosas no se daba por enterado de que se le venía encima un tsunami, y el 9 de noviembre de 1518 emitía su despreocupada bula Cum postquam que empieza afirmando: «El Romano Pontífice, sucesor de Pedro el llavero y Vicario de Jesucristo en la tierra, por el poder de las llaves con que le corresponde abrir el reino de los cielos, puede por causas razonables conceder a los mismos fieles de Cristo, que ora se hallen en esta vida ora en el purgatorio, indulgencias de la sobreabundancia de los méritos de Cristo y de los santos. Y por tanto que todos, lo mismo vivos que difuntos, que verdaderamente hubieren ganado todas estas indulgencias, se vean libres de tanta pena temporal debida conforme a la divina justicia por sus pecados actuales, cuanta equivale a la indulgencia concedida y ganada. Y decretamos por autoridad apostólica a tenor de estas mismas presentes letras, que así debe creerse y predicarse por todos bajo pena de excomunión latae sententiae».
–¡Eureka, compadre! Ya sé qué quiere decir «encíclica».
–¿Qué?
–Mierda de papa.
–Se va a ir al infierno sin pasar por el purgatorio por boquisucio.
–¡Que me vaya! De ahí me saca mi mujer con una mula que le dé al papa.
El 15 de junio de 1520, casi tres años después de lo de la iglesia del castillo de Wittenberg, León X se dignó emitir su bula Exsurge Domine (Expúlsalo, Señor)
condenando cuarenta y una de las noventa y cinco tesis de Lutero. He aquí, como muestra, cuatro de esos errores de Lutero según el papa que los condenaba: «Las indulgencias son piadosos engaños de los fieles y un abandono de las buenas obras. Las indulgencias no sirven para la remisión de la pena debida a la divina justicia por los pecados actuales. Se engañan los que creen que las indulgencias son saludables y útiles para provecho del espíritu. No hay forma de probar que el purgatorio esté en el canon de las Sagradas Escrituras»" ecc.

(ps - è vero che si tratta di "una mula", però in spagnolo si dice "_como una mula_", "_más terco que una mula_", mentre noi diciamo "_come un mulo_", "_testardo come un mulo_" ecc. quindi forse il femminile in italiano suonerebbe più bizzarro di quanto non sia in spagnolo)


----------



## Geviert

> (ps - è vero che si tratta di "una mula", però in spagnolo si dice "_como una mula_", "_más terco que una mula_", mentre noi diciamo "_come un mulo_", "_testardo come un mulo_" ecc. quindi forse il femminile in italiano suonerebbe più bizzarro di quanto non sia in spagnolo)



e cosa c'entra con la nostra frase? Da noi vi è "*con *una mula", che è la preposizione corrispondente il verbo, non il "come" comparativo.

"Pedro el llavero" ...che forte...

Allora: la frase potrebbe infatti capirsi nel senso di "con una mula que le dé al papa" *por detrás. *Ma come farebbe la povera mula? Qua vi lascio alla fantasia. Altrimenti "de patadas". In ogni caso sono (morbose) interpretazioni.


----------



## Agró

¿Ahora es la mula la que le da al papa? 
Esto se está poniendo... mirando al este.


----------



## arthurlee

Un momento... non ci sto capendo più niente! 

*Chi è* che fa *cosa *a *chi*? È la moglie che dà la mula al papa o è la mula che dà al papa qualcosa (dei calci, le sue grazie o che altro?)???

Mi sembra di capire che le possibili interpretazioni sono due:

1. La mia donna mi tirerà fuori dall'inferno con una mula che lei (la mia donna) darà al papa.
2. La mia donna mi tirerà fuori dall'inferno con una mula che darà (calci, pedate, sesso???) al papa.

Questo per quanto riguarda la struttura della frase. 
In quanto al significato... per ora eviterei di volare troppo con la fantasia e mi manterrei su un letterale "_Basta che mia moglie dia una mula al papa e mi ci tira fuori!_"...


----------



## diegolawler3

Oye, sólo para decir que estuvo genial toda la conversación que tuvieron......


----------



## sivinka

diegolawler3 said:


> Oye, sólo para decir que estuvo genial toda la conversación que tuvieron......



Mi associo  e chiedo a arthurlee da dove l'ha tirata fuori questa frase


----------

